# Jacksonville Beach fishing pier live cam



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a link to Jax Beach pier cam. There will be a short 'Safe Harbor' seafood ad, then it will automatically go to the beach cam. It's a live cam and surfers are usually in the water. The camera is being operated from a hotel. 
The surf will be interesting to see the next few days as the hurricane passes by northeast Florida:
http://jaxpiercam.com/


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

We had some high winds right when the tide was at its peak... Lots of fun seeing the photos people took of the waves trying to take out the road that runs along the beach. (Up here in Alaska)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. I see a big ship going across. I need to go to that restaurant, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've fished on that pier, decent fishing at times. We never go to the beaches on weekends or holidays...too crowded and the traffic is bad.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

very cool, thanks for sharing that link!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I wish I had seen this when it was posted.


----------

